# Delta 22-580 vs DeWalt DW735



## GorillaWood (Dec 30, 2010)

I am in the market for a new portable thickness planner. I have researched both the Delta 22-580 and DeWalt DW735 and seems they are quite equivalent on paper. Major difference seems to be the DeWalt has the 3 cutting knives. 

Any experience with either machine?

Are there previous threads in this topic I missed?

Any and all comments, opinions, IMO's, thoughts are welcome.

My shop has quite the gray blue feeling to it with many Delta machines. Just dint know if I should brighten it up some 

Thanks,
Gorilla


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Dewalt 735. I think it is a very good portable planer. If setup properly you will not get any snipe with the optional in feed and out feed tables. However, I have found that moving it frequently you can knock the in feed/out feed table out of adjustment and cause snipe. I don't have any experience with the delta planer.
Tom


----------



## GorillaWood (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you TomC
Good info....

-Gorilla


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Id consider the Steel City 40200H as well. Its in the same price range as the ones you mentioned plus has a helical cutting head. Its not gonna brighten your shop up but its probably the best bang for your buck in a portable planer out there right now.

Heres a review I wrote up. If you have any questions, I'll try and answer them.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/steel-city-40200h-13-planer-23369/


----------



## GorillaWood (Dec 30, 2010)

Steel city you say. Sounds like I need to hit up some Google. Thanks


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Delta has come out with a new model, the 22-590. It is a three blade unit. I can't say if it's better or worse or comparable, but it's out there now just so you know.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the DeWalt and couldn't be happier however it has gone up in price considerably since I bought mine. At its current price, I would seriously consider spending a couple of hundred more and get a stationary planer before buying the DeWalt again. The 735 is at the head of the class as far as benchtop planers go but IMO is priced higher than it should be.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

I have the 735.

An award winning planer vs. a planer designed by a company that just went out of business...

Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Jammer Six said:


> I have the 735.
> 
> An award winning planer vs. a planer designed by a company that just went out of business...
> 
> Seems like a no-brainer to me.


 They didnt go out of business, they were purchased by another company, the same company that owns Dewalt.


----------

